# Rahmen schweißen Alu 7005 - Kosten?



## lioznnep (16. Januar 2010)

Servus
die woche über hat mein fuji einen riss erhalten am satelrohr oberhalb der schweissnaht zum oberrohr.


ist auf der vorderseite etwa bis zur hälfte des rohres durch, weiß jemand was das kosten würde wenn man es schweißen lassen würde, riss zu schweissen und vielleicht verstärkungen auf der rückseite anbringen?


----------



## MartinE (16. Januar 2010)

Ist keine Garantie mehr auf dem Rahmen? Ruhig mal den Händler fragen, vielleicht sind die kullant oder Ersatz gibt es preiswerter....

Schweißen ist immer problematisch, meistens hält es am Anfang und reißt daneben wieder ein - hast Du Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (16. Januar 2010)

Bei einem Rahmen aus 7005 Alu mußt du ihn nach dem Schweißen Wärmebehandel lassen oder oder minimum 90 Tage bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen das du die Anfangs.- oder Grundfestigkeit wieder ereicht hast. Auch nachzulesen hier unter "Aushärtbare Legierungen"


----------



## KainerM (17. Januar 2010)

Alu schweißen ist immer etwas kritisch. Einerseits breiten sich Risse von der Schweißnaht weg aus, andererseits muss Alu wie bereits erwähnt nach dem Schweißen Wärmebehandelt werden. Das ist aber wiederum problematisch weil beim Wärmebehandeln jeden Legierung altert. Also ist nachher die Wärmeeinflusszone entspannt, aber der restliche Rahmen ist überaltert, was sich negativ auf die Festigkeit auswirkt.

Ich würde eher nach einem günstigen Angebot für einen Austauschrahmen suchen.

mfg KainerM


----------



## lioznnep (18. Januar 2010)

anbei mal ein foto


----------



## gtbiker (18. Januar 2010)

das kann man nicht mehr retten, vergiss es ganz schnell!


----------



## MartinE (18. Januar 2010)

Sehr dumme Stelle - da schweißt man Naht neben Naht, bis das Rohr zu ende ist und dann fängt es hinten an...
Was die Stütze immer tief genug im Rohr? 
Was sagt der Händler? Manchmal kommt er auch nach der Gewährleitung im Preis entgegen.


----------



## lioznnep (18. Januar 2010)

MartinE schrieb:


> Was die Stütze immer tief genug im Rohr?  Preis entgegen.



mmmhh so wies ausschaut würd ich sagen was sie nich 
wird zeit  das ich endlich abnehme 
eigentlich hab ich derzeit kein geld für nen neuen rahmen , hatte diesen vor etwa einem jahr bei ebay gekauft als "neu", weiß nur nich mehr ob von händler oder privat , mal schaun ob ich da noch ne rechnung finde. glaub ich aber eher nich bei mienr ordnung


----------



## zuspät (18. Januar 2010)

naja wenn der rahmen im eimer is, dann kann mer doch ruhig bisala probieren.

evtl. des rohr komplett abschneiden entgraden, und die sattelstütze iwie fixieren.schraube durch, punkt schweißen oder so.


----------



## Lemming (18. Januar 2010)

Ich würds in einem Fachbetrieb schweissen lassen und mir eine extralange Sattelstütze besorgen. Wenn du die neue Naht regelmässig checkst sollte das kein Proplem sein. An der Stelle der Riss nicht so "tragisch", selbst wenn die neue Naht mit einem Knall abreisst wird der Rahmen sein Stabilität behalten und nicht in sich zusammenfallen.


----------



## fritschki (18. Januar 2010)

Jetzt übertreibt mal nicht. Riss zuschweissen und ein paar fette Verstärkungsbleche an den Seiten angeschweisst. Fertig.
Alternativ kannste auch das Rohr sauber in Höhe des Risses abtrennen und dir ein entsprechend gedrehtes Teil anschweissen lassen mit entsprechenden Gussets etc.

Ob es Sinn macht (Kosten/Nutzen) steht auf nem anderen Blatt aber reparieren kann man das allemal.


@ Lemming: Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lioznnep (18. Januar 2010)

fritschki schrieb:


> Ob es Sinn macht (Kosten/Nutzen) steht auf nem anderen Blatt aber reparieren kann man das allemal.
> 
> 
> @ Lemming: Genau!



vielen dank für die ganzen antworten aber genau das hier bringt mich wieder auf den punkt hat einer erfahrung was sowas kosten würde?


----------



## Kettenglied (18. Januar 2010)

Kann dir auch nicht sagen was es kostet. Da solltest du eh selbst im jeweiligen Betrieb anfragen. Wird vermutlich sehr unterschiedlich sein.

So dumm finde ich die Stelle übrigens gar nicht. Die Schweißnaht Oberrohr-Sitzrohr ist nicht betroffen wie es sonst häufig der Fall ist. Das hast du dieser zusätzlichen Verstrebung zu verdanken.

Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall dann noch zusätzlich nachschauen ob die Sattelstütze den richtigen Durchmesser hat und auch lang genug ist.

Das Schlimmste was passieren kann ist das es wieder bricht und sich die Stütze dann verdreht. (Wenn es dann ganz abreißt.) 
Der Rahmen wird dir aber nicht unterm Arsch zusammen brechen. Von daher.......ich würd sagen geschweißt hält das wieder.


----------



## zuspät (18. Januar 2010)

geh in ne lkw oder pkw werkstatt und hau nen mechaniker an, für ein trinkgeld wird des scho gemacht
vorher bisala mit der flex den lack weg schleifen und gut is.


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe sowas schon mal Schweissen lassen, hat mich nur 20â¬ gekostet und hat weitere 3 Jahre gehalten.
Ich wÃ¼rde auch einen Rohrstummel drÃ¼berschieben und den schweissen und der Tip mit der lÃ¤ngeren StÃ¼tze ist auch sehr gut.
Allerdings mÃ¼sste der Rohrstummel oben Ã¼berdreht werden, damit die nÃ¤chstgrÃ¶ssere Klemmschelle wieder draufpasst.
Ich wÃ¼rde mal mit 50â¬ rechnen, dann ist gut.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn er so dran hängt.. Sattelrohr bis zum Riss abflexen und mit Industriekleber Variostütze einkleben. Feddisch....


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> geh in ne lkw oder pkw werkstatt und hau nen mechaniker an, für ein trinkgeld wird des scho gemacht
> vorher bisala mit der flex den lack weg schleifen und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (18. Januar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wenn er so dran hängt.. Sattelrohr bis zum Riss abflexen und mit Industriekleber Variostütze einkleben. Feddisch....



Für mich die einzige praktikable Möglichkeit! Gute Idee...


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2010)

Merci.


----------



## zuspät (19. Januar 2010)

@ ferkelmann: warum? auf dem lack kannst ja net richtig schweißen.
die vario-stütze einkleben halte ich für net so toll, wie soll mer die dann pflegen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Januar 2010)

Weil Deine Wald- und Wiesenschrauber sicherlich null Plan vom Aluschweißen haben. Wie in #4 geschrieben, muss der Rahmen dann höchstwahrscheinlich wärmebehandelt werden, um die Spannung aus der verschweißten Gebiet zu bekommen.

Pflegen kannst die ja auch ohne das komplette Teil aufzumachen? Pflegst Deine Gabel ja auch, ohne sie jedesmal aufzuschrauben, oder?


----------



## norman68 (19. Januar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Weil Deine Wald- und Wiesenschrauber sicherlich null Plan vom Aluschweißen haben. Wie in #4 geschrieben, muss der Rahmen dann höchstwahrscheinlich wärmebehandelt werden, um die Spannung aus der verschweißten Gebiet zu bekommen.
> 
> Pflegen kannst die ja auch ohne das komplette Teil aufzumachen? Pflegst Deine Gabel ja auch, ohne sie jedesmal aufzuschrauben, oder?



Les dir mal den Link aus Post 3 durch dann weist du weshalb das 7005 Alu wärmebehandelt werden sollte.

Das Einkleben einer Variostütze halte ich auch für sehr schlechte Lösung. Denn nicht gerade wenige haben mit diesen Stützen immer wieder Probleme
wo diese eingeschickt wedern müssen. Wie macht man das dann wenn die in den Rahmen geklebt ist?


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Januar 2010)

War ich wohl fehlinformiert, danke für den Hinweis 
Eine günstige Variostütze, wie die von Kind Shocks, kostet nicht mehr die Welt. Wenn die auch noch das Zeitliche segnet, ist halt wirklich ein neuer Rahmen fällig.

Die Lösungen mit an- und umschweißen beim Schrauber um die Ecke halte ich zumindest für die schlechtere Idee.


----------



## zuspät (19. Januar 2010)

naja, klar is ein rad kein auto, aber in ner werkstatt hat mer alles was mer braucht, viele lkw chassis sind auch aus alu und werden geschweißt. klar wird des net so genau wie vom werk aber es hält.

einkleben würd ich net machen, die vario-stützen brauchen pflege. bevor ich des mach, würd ich den rahmen schweißen lassen. wenn des doch net klappt kann mer immernoch ne andere lösung probier.


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2010)

So oder so solltest du bei ner extralangen Stütze (falls länger als 400mm) auch mit mindestens 70-100 Euro für die Stütze rechnen musst. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fritschki (20. Januar 2010)

Sattelstütze einkleben ist eine gute Idee. Ich würde so was wie die hier nehmen:


----------



## lioznnep (20. Januar 2010)

hab gerade so über legt, werd wohl mal am besten im motorradshop nachfragen wenn ich zeit hab, die haben doch fast nur noch alu rahmen und da bricht doch auch mal gelegentlich was, die wärn doch wohl ahnung haben

aber was mich noch interssieren würde, ist das wirklich so wie hier geschrieben wurde das des mit den 90 Tage bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen ausreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (20. Januar 2010)

Ja. Wenn du einen Spezialofen zur Hand hast kannst du das beschleunigen. Oder eben bei Zimmertemperatur 90 Tage bis zur Endfestigkeit warten...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6743256&postcount=3


----------



## norman68 (20. Januar 2010)

lioznnep schrieb:


> hab gerade so über legt, werd wohl mal am besten im motorradshop nachfragen wenn ich zeit hab, die haben doch fast nur noch alu rahmen und da bricht doch auch mal gelegentlich was, die wärn doch wohl ahnung haben



Wenn du im Motoradshop nachfragst sollten die dich aber als erstes nach der Legierung Fragen die geschweißt werden soll. Machen sie das nicht geh schell wieder raus aus dem Laden denn dann wird das mir Sicherheit nichts fachmännisches. Ohne zu wissen um was es sich bei Alu dreht kann man nie sagen ob Schweißbar oder nicht und wie die Nachbehandlung aussieht.





lioznnep schrieb:


> aber was mich noch interssieren würde, ist das wirklich so wie hier geschrieben wurde das des mit den 90 Tage bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen ausreicht?



Ja ist so bei dieser 7005 Legierung. Bei andern Legierungen sieht es mit der Nacharbeit schon wieder anderes aus. Das könntest du aber alles lesen wenn du in den Link mal reinschaust den ich in Post 3 gesetzt habe.


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Januar 2010)

was für ein sattelstütz maß hast du?


----------



## lioznnep (21. Januar 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ja ist so bei dieser 7005 Legierung. Bei andern Legierungen sieht es mit der Nacharbeit schon wieder anderes aus. Das könntest du aber alles lesen wenn du in den Link mal reinschaust den ich in Post 3 gesetzt habe.




das war mir zum teil zu fachmännisch, da kann ich mich nich wirklich konzentrieren 



BommelMaster schrieb:


> was für ein sattelstütz maß hast du?



27,.. * 400er länge


----------



## bastl-axel (21. Januar 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wenn du im Motoradshop nachfragst sollten die dich aber als erstes nach der Legierung Fragen die geschweißt werden soll. Machen sie das nicht geh schell wieder raus aus dem Laden denn dann wird das mir Sicherheit nichts fachmännisches. Ohne zu wissen um was es sich bei Alu dreht kann man nie sagen ob Schweißbar oder nicht und wie die Nachbehandlung aussieht.


Ein Motorradladen ist eine schlechte Empfehlung, da es kein Alu-Rahmen gibt, wo der Hersteller eine Reparaturschweißung erlaubt. Also werden die auch kein spezielles Alu-Schweißgerät (WIG/TIG) haben. Eher schon Kfz- (Audi und BMW) oder Lkw-Werkstätten. Kein Alu wird mit dem gleichen Material geschweißt, immer eins mit einem geringerem Schmelzpunkt. Schweißbar ist jedes Rahmenmaterial und die Nachbehandlung sollte an einem freistehendem Sattelrohr zu vernachlässigen sein. Da kann sich ja schlecht eine Spannung zu den anderen Rohren aufbauen.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2010)

Hardtail, durchgehendes Sitzrohr? Schade, sonst hätte man die Klemme unten dran machen können.

Hatte vor 13 Jahren mal nen Schaden an fast der gleichen Stelle beim HT. War bei nem namhaften Alu Rahmenbauer (Roger`s) zur Reparatur, hat aber trotz sauberer Arbeit (natürlich) nicht lange gehalten.

Verabschiede dich schonmal innerlich von dem Teil....


----------



## norman68 (21. Januar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ein Motorradladen ist eine schlechte Empfehlung, da es kein Alu-Rahmen gibt, wo der Hersteller eine Reparaturschweißung erlaubt.



Ich hab den Motorradladen nicht empfohlen so würde ich auch nie tun es wurde von jemand den ich zirtiert habe geschrieben. Hab nur drauf hingewiesen auf was er achten soll wenn er wirklich dort hin geht denn das hatte er in anbertacht gezogen.



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Also werden die auch kein spezielles Alu-Schweißgerät (WIG/TIG) haben. Eher schon Kfz- (Audi und BMW) oder Lkw-Werkstätten. Kein Alu wird mit dem gleichen Material geschweißt, immer eins mit einem geringerem Schmelzpunkt.



Nicht ganz richtig was du da schreibst du kannst auch noch mit MIG oder IP-Schweißmaschinen Alu schweißen. Warum ist der Schmelzpunkt geringer? Wär mir neu. Die Legierung von Schweißzusatz ist einer andere das ist richtig doch mußt du deshalb auch genau wissen was du für eine Legierung hast die verschweißt werden soll.




bastl-axel schrieb:


> Schweißbar ist jedes Rahmenmaterial und die Nachbehandlung sollte an einem freistehendem Sattelrohr zu vernachlässigen sein. Da kann sich ja schlecht eine Spannung zu den anderen Rohren aufbauen.



Die Spannung ist hier auch nicht das Problem. Das Problem bei dieser Legierung (7005) ist die Rissbildung wenn du das Material nicht Wärmebehandelst oder Auslagerst da die Festigkeit noch nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## evil_rider (21. Januar 2010)

bescheuertere "hilfen" liest man selten!!

einfach das gusset entfernen, sauber verschleifen, sitzrohr kürzen, schlitz reinfeilen/dremeln, fertig ist die nummer.

und ist auch das einzige was rentabel ist bei sonem preiswerten rahmen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Januar 2010)

Und, wer hats erfunden? .... die Schweitzer .... 
Gute Idee allemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (21. Januar 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Motorradladen nicht empfohlen


Stimmt. Entschuldigung! 


norman68 schrieb:


> du kannst auch noch mit MIG oder IP-Schweißmaschinen Alu schweißen.


Mit MIG kannst du aber das Schweißgut nicht so gut steuern. Mehr Raupenbildung.


norman68 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Schmelzpunkt geringer? Wär mir neu. Die Legierung von Schweißzusatz ist einer andere...


Weil der Schweißdraht schneller schmilzt, obwohl ich die Elektrode nicht direkt auf ihn richte? Beim V2A (4301)-Schweißen nehme ich einen 4303-Schweißdraht. Der hat definitiv einen niedrigeren Schmelzpunkt. Beim Alu denke ich es mir nur.


norman68 schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist hier auch nicht das Problem. Das Problem bei dieser Legierung (7005) ist die Rissbildung wenn du das Material nicht Wärmebehandelst oder Auslagerst da die Festigkeit noch nicht gegeben ist.


Du scheinst mehr Ahnung zu haben, als ich. Aber je mehr man weiß, desto mehr Gedanken macht man sich. Es wurde ja inzwischen eine gute Lösung ohne Schweißen vorgeschlagen, aber sonst hätte ich es einfach geschweißt und mir keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht. Es wäre halt nicht 100%ig gewesen, hätte aber an dieser Stelle, mit einer längeren Sattelstütze gehalten.


----------



## norman68 (22. Januar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Stimmt. Entschuldigung!
> 
> Mit MIG kannst du aber das Schweißgut nicht so gut steuern. Mehr Raupenbildung.:



Danach wurde nicht gefragt. Du sagtest es geht nur mit WIG/TIG zu schweißen und das stimmt halt mal nicht.



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Weil der Schweißdraht schneller schmilzt, obwohl ich die Elektrode nicht direkt auf ihn richte? Beim V2A (4301)-Schweißen nehme ich einen 4303-Schweißdraht. Der hat definitiv einen niedrigeren Schmelzpunkt. Beim Alu denke ich es mir nur.



Das kommt dir nur so vor. Versuch mal ein 0,8mm Blech mit einem 1mm Draht zu schweißen. Dann siehst du wo der Schmelzpunkt liegt. Auch nehm ich oder der Rest unserer Firma für 1.4301 den Draht mit der Kennzeichnung 1.4316 da dieser für die Rohre oder Behälter vom TÜV vorgegeben ist.




bastl-axel schrieb:


> Du scheinst mehr Ahnung zu haben, als ich. Aber je mehr man weiß, desto mehr Gedanken macht man sich. .



über 20 Jahre in dem Beruf sollte schon ein kleinwenig Einblick bringen 




bastl-axel schrieb:


> Es wurde ja inzwischen eine gute Lösung ohne Schweißen vorgeschlagen, aber sonst hätte ich es einfach geschweißt und mir keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht. Es wäre halt nicht 100%ig gewesen, hätte aber an dieser Stelle, mit einer längeren Sattelstütze gehalten.



und genau das ist der Fehler was immer wieder gemacht wird wenn Menschen Helfen wollen wo sie wenig bist keine Ahnung von haben. So was kann mit unter sehr gefählich werden.


----------



## bastl-axel (22. Januar 2010)

Gut, bin überzeugt.


norman68 schrieb:


> ...und genau das ist der Fehler was immer wieder gemacht wird wenn Menschen Helfen wollen wo sie wenig bist keine Ahnung von haben...


Darum ist ja auch das Gegenteil von *gut*, nicht *schlecht*, sondern *gut gemeint.*


----------



## alicavdar (2. Mai 2010)

hallo 
ich bin ein Alu schweisser und habe viel Erfahrung mit dünnes Material kein problem für mich arbeite in Brühl in der nähe von Eisenwerk hier die genaue Adresse:

Metallbau Hölzer GmbH
Hamburger Strasse 4
50321 Brühl


----------



## ares1000 (29. Juli 2015)

Mooin,

ich greife das Thema hier mal auf weil ich auch einen Rahmen/Schwinge habe die geschweißt werden muss.

Interessieren würde mich wie es sich mit der Wärme Nachbehandlung verhält.
90 Tage bei Raumtemperatur.OK.
Unter welchen Bedingungen verkürzt sich wie, die Zeit?
Zum Beispiel: 120 Grad im Backofen für 1 Std oder 2 Std? Oder dann doch den ganzen Tag?

Und noch eine Frage fällt mir gerade ein. Wie ist mit dem Verziehen beim Schweißen?


----------



## prolink (30. Juli 2015)

ich lege meine rahmen nach dem Schweißen für 10 Std bei 150 grad in denn Ofen
das sie spannungsfrei werden

bei Reparaturen mach ich das nicht..kleinigkeiten sind nicht tragisch und halten auch so
nach ca. 2 wochen kannst ohne bedenken damit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (30. Juli 2015)

Hier noch ein Bild von der Stelle.


----------



## prolink (31. Juli 2015)

wow echt heftig....die stelle ist ungewöhnlich..normal reissen sie neben denn Lagern oder wo die kettenstreben angeschweißt sind


----------



## ares1000 (31. Juli 2015)

Kann man den Rahmen eigentlich mit AlSi5 Draht schweißen?


----------



## norman68 (31. Juli 2015)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Kann man den Rahmen eigentlich mit AlSi5 Draht schweißen?



Welche Legierung hat er denn?

Bei der Schweißnaht Sattelrohr - Hinterbau ist da auch schon ein Riss mitten in der Naht?


----------



## prolink (31. Juli 2015)

sieht ja sehr nach einen riss aus
muss eine 7000er Legierung sein sonst ist es sinnlos
6000er härtet nicht mehr aus nach dem schweißen

ich verwende nur AlMg5 als Schweißzusatz


----------



## ares1000 (31. Juli 2015)

7005

Das ist mir an der Stelle noch garnicht aufgefallen.
Werd gleich noch mal genauer schauen


----------



## ares1000 (1. August 2015)

Ich glaube auch den Grund für den Riss gefunden zu haben. 

Alle Lager komplett fest.


----------



## dunkelfalke (3. August 2015)

Gib es denn jemanden im Raum FFM, der einen Rahmen für wenig Geld schweißen Kann?


----------



## ares1000 (3. August 2015)

Es kann geschweißt werden geschweißt. Ein Schweisser der es sich zutraut und das richtige Material hat. 

Jetzt stellt sich dieGrage wie die "Sollbruchstelle" verbessern? 

Ich hab mir meinem Schweißer zwei Varianten besprochen.

Variante 1: Innen eine "Scheibe" einschweißen.
Orientiert sich an der Upgradeschwinge der Folgejahre. Kann aber technisch bedingt innen nicht bis zur Mitte geschweißt werden.

Anhang anzeigen 409511

Variante 2: Gusset außen aufgesetzt

Eigener Ansatz der Verbesserung. Lagerräumen können sich aber verziehen 

Anhang anzeigen 409514


----------



## prolink (3. August 2015)

ich würde es aussen komplett zumachen
bzw. innen denn Knoten zusätzlich einschweißen
bist dann auf der sicheren seite

hast recht..auf der Lagerseite etwas auslassen..so 2-3cm weg vom lager
dann kann nix passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (1. September 2015)

und wie habt ihrs etz gelöst?


----------



## ares1000 (2. September 2015)

Leider bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. Zu viel anderer Kram. 

Ich habe mich aber erst mal nur für die Innen-Streben Variante entschieden. Die Stelle ist entlackt und Vorbereitet. 
Ich wollte aber noch eine "Lehre" bauen damit sich die Schwinge nicht zu sehr beim Schweissen verzieht.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. September 2015)

Innen würde ich garnicht machen, das ergibt eine extreme sollbruchstelle da links un rechts alles flexen kann und genau an der verstärkung alles knüppelhart wird. Ich würde wie schon geschrieben links un rechts bleche machen und zuschweissen, wie ein geschlossenes kastenprofil. Zusaetzlich noch aussen auf die kante eine dicke naht als risschutz. Den riss anbohren und sauber ausschleifen. Die strebe mit ner lehre (lager raus wenns neue sind, lagersitze zueinander fixieren un nabe einsetzen und kräftig verspannen.) spannen und auf 150grad vorwärmen, da verziehen sich auch keine lagersitze.


----------

